# HH The Shadowmasters - MP3



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Seems noone noticed this Horus Heresy audiodrama:
http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/the-shadowmasters-mp3.html

*The Story*

The Mor Deythan stand apart from their brothers of the Raven Guard Legion – indeed, there are many who would claim that they do not even exist. Blessed with the same powers of stealth and subterfuge as their primarch Corax, the self-styled Shadowmasters may slip through any battlefield, unseen and unheard, until they are ready to strike. Now, as the Legion mounts its attack on the forge-temples of Atlas, Brother-Sergeant Chamell leads his warriors on a vital, clandestine mission to strike at the enemy’s heart…
*Listen to it because*

Brace yourself for an unforgettable insight into the piercing minds of the Shadowmasters. For the first time, the Raven Guard elite emerge from the shadows to strike down a target of great importance.



Seems GW just cant get enough of the Raven Guard. They have become quite overexposed as a legion now.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It's a short which came along _Corax Soul-Forge_, roughly 2 pages or so. It wasn't so much story I'm afraid.


----------

